# Need to set base idle, how do I relearn idle?



## Spinkteck (Jun 9, 2014)

Is there a certain procedure to set base idle? Do I have to warm up the car, then turn off. When turning it back on take off the tps harness? Then set the the screw? 

Please help. My car is a 96 sentra 1.6L and have a very rough idle. I know my timing is off too. I cleaned everything from maf to pcv valve. Did full tuneup. I was looking at the Def... Guide to adjust timing but says my idle needs to be correct. I don't have a tachometer but it sounds like it's idling at 1k- 1.5k and when I put it in drive, reverse and at full stop when driving it's hesitant (feels like it's going to stall.) I will get a timing light by this weekend but I need help on adjusting base idle (relearning base idle)


----------

